

Will your new MacBook crash to the ground without MagSafe? - elmar
http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/mac/will-your-new-macbook-crash-to-the-ground-without-magsafe-yes-3601461/

======
elmar
[http://www.wired.com/2015/03/magsafe-power-adapter-safer-
usb...](http://www.wired.com/2015/03/magsafe-power-adapter-safer-usb-c/)

------
indrax
Couldn't they just make a USB power supply with a magsafe breakpoint near the
plug?

~~~
karmakaze
Third-party accessory begging to be made, similar to the MagSafe1/2 adapters.

